# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  ایجاد گالری تصاویر به صورت داینامیک

## mohsen_zelzela00

با سلام خدمت اساتید محترم من می خواستم یه گالری تصاویر را با استفاده از asp.net به صورت داینامیک ایجاد کنم برای این کار کد زیر را نوشتم

<%@ WebHandler Language="C#‎" Class="Handler" %>

using System;
using System.Linq;
using DynamicSlideShowModel;
using System.Collections;
using System.Web;
using Newtonsoft.Json;
public class Handler : IHttpHandler {
    
    public void ProcessRequest (HttpContext context)
    {

        var ctx = new DynamicSlideShowEntities();
        var list = ctx.Pictures.ToList();
        string bb = JsonConvert.SerializeObject(list);
        context.Response.Write(bb);
        
    }
 
    public bool IsReusable {
        get {
            return false;
        }
    }

}

و کد js
<head runat="server">
    <title></title>
    <link href="CSS/orbit-1.2.3.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
    <script src="Script/jquery-1.7.1.min.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
    <script src="Script/jquery.orbit-1.2.3.min.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
    <script type="text/javascript">
        $(function () {
            $.ajax({
                url: "Handler.ashx",
                contentType: "application/json; charset=utf-8",
                success: function (data) {
                    $.each(data, function (i, b) {
                        var str = '<img src="' + b.PicturePath + '" alt="' + b.PictureText + '"/>';
                        $("#featured").append(str);
                    });
                },
                dataType: "json"

            });

            $('#featured').orbit();
            alert($("#featured img").length);
        });
    </script>
</head>
<body>
    <form id="form1" runat="server">
    <div id="featured">
    </div>
    </form>
</body>
در اینجا عکس ها به صفحه اضافه ولی وقتی که plugin orbit رو به عکس ها نسبت می دهم هیچ اکشنی انجام نمیشه.

ممنون میشم اساتید محترم راهنمایی کتتد

----------


## Reza1607

بعد از اين كه عكس ها رو كرفتي اون موقع orbit‏ رو نسبت بده
دقيقا بعد تابع each

----------


## mohsen_zelzela00

> بعد از اين كه عكس ها رو كرفتي اون موقع orbit‏ رو نسبت بده
> دقيقا بعد تابع each


ولی میشه بگید چرا این اتفاق می افته؟؟

----------


## Reza1607

دليلش اينه كه شما داريد عكس ها رو به صورت دايناميكي به صفحه اضافه مي كنيد(يعني بعد از اين كه صفحه كاملا لود شد و درخت dom‏ اون صفحه ايجاد شد عناصر جديد اضافه مي كنيد كه اين عناصر در اين درخت قرار ندارن و جاوا اسكريبت نمي تونه اون ها رو بيدا كنه و شما اون نسبت رو قبل از ايجاد عكسها فراخواني مي كنيد

----------

